# Neo Sci-Fi Haul before its out!!!



## kimb (May 21, 2008)

So i went to the mall thinking that the new line was out but it wasn't. But the lady at the store said, "I have the display setup in back ill go get it and show you." I was super excited...

We tested them out and shes like.."What would you get if i could sell these to you today?" ... so of course i said..."That, that, that,that,that, that, that and that" HAHA.. so she asked her 'boss' and she said ok... So heres what i got!

Pleasureseeker l/s,Naked Space l/g, Summerfruit l/l
Evening Aura e/s,Magnetic Fieldse/s





Metalist , Plasma Blu, Phosphor and Neon 8






The package in the orange is so sharp... I kinda wish Macs makeup always came in colorful containers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mskes me all giddy.LOL


I forgot i took these as well with my phone.
"The Display"




and this is my boyfriend showing me how excited he thinks I was. LOL


----------



## xuankristy (May 21, 2008)

Oh my God!!! You are sooo lucky!!   Your boyfriend's face is awesome!!!!!  LOL


----------



## lvgz (May 21, 2008)

enjoy! HAHAHHA and i love your boyfriends expression.


----------



## jaclynashley (May 21, 2008)

How cool !
I saw it today too but the colors didn't appeal to me (plus I'm waiting for the Colour Forms collection) . 
Have fun with your new make-up .
Lol to your boyfriend .


----------



## wifey806 (May 21, 2008)

hahaahahaaa OMFG!!! I love this post -- your BF is so funny! But I can totally imagine myself reactng the same way.  

Good for you for getting an early haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for your post!!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 21, 2008)

Wow Awesome Haul! Your so lucky to get these items before anyone else arwound you. YOur boyfirends exspre. is PriceLess! lol


----------



## .k. (May 21, 2008)

OMG LUCKY!!!!

wish my bf were as excited as that..o wait i dont have one...durr


----------



## pinknilla (May 21, 2008)

nice haul! HAHAHA LOL @ at your bf


----------



## User93 (May 21, 2008)

congrats! Thats an awesome haul. i so love the e/s! And the lipstick.. and the pencil... I have exactly the same face when i drop by the MAC counter LOL


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2008)

Awesome haul.  You are so lucky.  We don't get neo sci-fi for another 2 weeks.


----------



## spectrolite (May 21, 2008)

LOL at your boyfriend. I think he has managed to capture that "OMG New Collection!!!" look very well. Nice haul


----------



## Jot (May 21, 2008)

lucky you. great stash


----------



## Sophia84 (May 21, 2008)

OMG LMAO!!! Your boyfriend ROCKS!! He's amazing! 

Amazing haul!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## sinergy (May 21, 2008)

lmao at your bf, great haul!!! enjoy!!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 21, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## Divinity (May 21, 2008)

Your boyfriend cracks me up!  I can't take my husband with me - I feel like he's always itching to get away so I feel rushed.  Awesome haul, though, and what a lucky girl to buy early!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Your bf cracks me up!!


----------



## glassy girl (May 21, 2008)

Wow thats great and ur bf is awesome!!!


----------



## trip75 (May 21, 2008)

I love the packaging! It's so bright and cheery. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 21, 2008)

LOL that picture of your boyfriend is hilarious! My husband would do the same thing. They just don't get it! And if you have one that does, hold onto him!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 21, 2008)

awesome haul!!  Enjoy everything!

and lol at your boyfriend, mine makes fun of me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

Lucky GIRL


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 21, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## n_c (May 21, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 21, 2008)

great haul.... boyfriend looks like fun!


----------



## damsel (May 21, 2008)

lol, @ the bf pic


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

Your bf looks like mine does when he makes fun of me for being excited. Enjoy!


----------



## pat (May 21, 2008)

lol your boyfriend is hella funny.


----------



## LAW0MAN (May 22, 2008)

Hahha Your Boyfriend Sooo Cool!!! I Wish Mine Was Like That He Just Stay In The Back And Watch Me Buy And Stuff..


----------



## beauty_marked (May 22, 2008)

OMG your BF's face is absolutely PRICELESS!!!

great haul!!! i cant wait to pick up my goodies


----------



## christineeee_ (May 22, 2008)

awesome haul!! pleasureseeker, naked space and summerfruit look gorgeous!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 22, 2008)

You are just so incredibley lucky!!!!!  I am so envious of you! lol  I share your same feelings about MAC having more colorful packaging!  My traincase would be so crazy inside!  I'd love it!  Enjoy!!


----------



## vcanady (May 23, 2008)

HAHA ur bf's face made me laugh!! ....At least he's pretending to get what all the hype's about!!


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

The pic of your bf almost made me fall out of my chair!! His face really captures the excitement of a new collection...lol
I love watching the boyfriends/husbands in MAC stores and counters.... They're trying to act all cool and uninterested, but out of the corner of my eye every now and then, I'll see my hubby poking some of the colors....lolol.
Great haul!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

Fabulous Haul! LOL @ ur bf.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

Wow. I drove to San Antonio (About a 2 hour drive) For the Barbie collection and told them I would buy all of it. (I got down there a day early) And the manager said he couldn't do anything about it. He was a huge Jackass. But the MA Gave me a couple pigment samples to make up for it. I was so disappointed I only ended up getting 1 lipglass and one E/S (The Next Day In Austin). It was a bad experience.  I'm happy you found a store that is nice enough to make those exceptions!


----------

